# Any Experience With These Rings?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I got a scope this afternoon. Hopefully it will work out. I hit a few shops in the area and most of the scopes I found were just too big and/or too much for such a rifle. So I ended up with something that has a slightly larger bell than I had wanted, but hey. Gives me an excuse to use see through mounts.  I got a Simmons 3-9x50. Put me out about $40. I figure if it doesn't work out I can always eBay it and get something else.

So here's another question. Like a moron I bought a set of rings and they ended up not being what I was expecting. Apparently, they are meant to attach to the receiver directly instead of a mount. Now, I've put a lot of scopes on a lot of rifles and seen a lot of different types of rings before, but this is new to me. They are meant to fit my rifle, but it does seem weird to me. Does anyone have experience with rings like these? Of course I need to find a long screwdriver to get them on, but hey. Do they work? (they are Weaver rings)

Note to self: never pick scope rings while in the middle of a horrible headache.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you have a pic of the rings, or a link or something? I don't see anything in the post...?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Do you have a pic of the rings, or a link or something? I don't see anything in the post...?


http://www.weaver-mounts.com/products/quadLockSteel.aspx

I have the see through mounts shown on the right.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

How are they supposed to attach to a K31?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think they're for a 10/22, Mike.

Sucklead, I have used similar rings for 10/22s and lever-action rifles; they've been made by several different companies over the years. They were quite common in my home state of Michigan when I was growing up, but are kinda rare most other places I've lived. It is as you said, they serve as both the mounting base and the rings, and yes you will need a long/thin-shaft (but properly fitted to the screw) screwdriver to attach them to the receiver. After you tighten the screws, make sure they don't protrude into the receiver, interfering with the bolt's travel. If you use LocTite, don't let it drip into the bolt area, either (BTDT, makes a mess of things). The rings should work fine, and will help keep that honkin' huge scope from touching the barrel. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

D'oh! My bad. I will shut up now that *DJ Niner* has answered your question. :mrgreen:

How do you get a cheek weld with those rings?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've played with them a bit and have decided I am going to try to return them to Walmart and then just grab another set at the gun shop. I would sort of like see through mounts, but it isn't all that needed. Just something to keep the bell off the barrel.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> ...
> 
> How do you get a cheek weld with those rings?


It's more like a "chin weld", actually. :mrgreen:

Not the best for high precision or speed, but usable for most folks under calm conditions. I've seen a few guys try to snap-shoot a startled whitetail with this combo, and they leaned-in and got too close to the scope while trying to use the irons sights underneath. Leaves quite a mark on the 'ol forehead.


----------

